# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  LG BL20: Huyền thoại tái sinh

## thoitrangpk

*LG BL20: Huyền thoại tái sinh*

*(24h) - Năm 2009, LG quyết định "tái sinh" dòng di động đã từng khuấy động cả thị trường dế thời trang này bằng 1 cái tên mới cũng "ngọt ngào" không kém.*

Năm 2006, cùng với hình ảnh của nữ diễn viên xinh đẹp Kim Tae Hee, LG đã thu được thành công mỹ mãn với dòng dế Chocolate.
LG Chocolate vẫn được gọi là "hiện tượng toàn cầu" bởi lẽ nó đã từng là chú dế bán chạy nhất trên tại lục địa già và nhiều quốc gia khác. Không những thế, chú dế này cũng nhận được nhiều giải thưởng danh tiếng về cả thiết kế lẫn hoạt động thị trường xuất sắc của mình.
3 năm sau, LG quyết định "tái sinh" dòng di động đã từng khuấy động cả thị trường dế thời trang này bằng 1 cái tên mới - New Chocolate.
New Chocolate gây ấn tượng với sắc đỏ - đen sang trọng, cùng thiết kế dài "kỳ lạ" của BL40 và vẻ bí ẩn của BL20.
LG BL20 là 1 chú dế dáng trượt nhưng vẫn giữ cho mình 1 "cơ thể" thanh mảnh đáng ngạc nhiên. BL20 không dày và có phần thô như các model dáng trượt khác, thay vào đó, BL20 giống như 1 chiếc máy nghe nhạc với chiếc màn hình duy nhất ở phía trước.
BL20 có kích thước 106,9 x 50.8 x 12,3 mm và nặng 115 gram - những thông số vừa vặn với cả cái nắm tay nhỏ nhắn của người dùng là phái đẹp.
Thoạt nhìn hẳn sẽ không ít người tưởng rằng mặt trước của BL20 chỉ có màn hình. Nhưng trên thực tế, bên dưới chiếc màn hình 2.4 inch là những phím cảm ứng đỏ đầy cuốn hút và có khả năng "ẩn mình" khi không sử dụng.

  _Bên dưới màn hình là những phím cảm ứng đỏ cuốn hút, có khả năng "ẩn mình" khi không sử dụng_​ BL20 có giá bán khoảng 395 USD.
Hãy cùng thử "hương vị" của chú dế New Chocolate thứ 2 của LG:
​ _BL20 là chú dế dáng trượt nhưng rất thanh mảnh_​ __​ _Bàn phím với sắc đỏ quyến rũ. Các phím có kích thước lớn, tạo cảm giác thoải mái cho người dùng khi thao tác_​ __​ _Bàn phím sáng rực trong đêm tối_​ __​ _BL20 chỉ có 1 cổng kết nối microUSB dùng chung cho sạc và tai nghe bên cạnh trái. Điều này có thể làm 1 số người thất vọng nhưng các nhà thiết kế của LG cũng đã có giải pháp cho nhược điểm này..._​ __​ _... đó là bộ nối tai nghe chuẩn 3.5 mm. Thiết bị này giúp cho BL20 vừa giữ được vẻ thời trang, vừa đáp ứng sự tiện ích mà người dùng mong muốn_​ __​ _Cạnh phải là phím tăng giảm âm lượng..._​ __​ _... và phím chụp ảnh_​ __​ _Đỉnh máy là phím khoá phím cảm ứng_​ __​ _Mặt sau là camera 5 megapixel_​ __​ _BL20 có 2 mic để đảm bảo chất lượng đàm thoại của người dùng kể cả khi đóng máy hay trượt máy. 1 mic nằm ở đuôi thân trên. 1 mic nằm ở bên dưới bàn phím. Đây là thiết kế được đánh giá cao của LG_​ __​ _Cả khe cắm thẻ SIM và thẻ nhớ đều nằm bên dưới nắp pin. Người dùng không cần phải tắt máy khi tháo/lắp thẻ nhớ nhưng vẫn phải tháo nắp pin_​ __​ _BL20 sử dụng pin li-ion 900 mAh cho thời gian thoại là 300 phút, thời gian chờ là 450 giờ_​ __​ _BL20 có giá bán khoảng 395 USD_​ __ __ __ __ _ Ảnh chụp từ BL20_​

----------


## vietnamtui12

máy ảnh 5mp ko chất lắm thì phải. KU990 cũng 5mp mà chụp đẹp hơn nhiều!

----------


## yeubongda1102

nhìn từ xa cứ tưởng em này là điện thoại cảm ứng chứ, hóa ra là điện thoại có bàn phím à. mà khi cất bàn phím đi trông cũng gọn đấy chứ

----------


## quanvm

mà em này được nâng cấp từ em nào mà lại gọi là huyền thoại tái sinh vậy bạn? nhìn em hao hao giống em KF510 thì phải

----------


## buiminhphuong

em này chụp ảnh cũng nét đấy chứ, không biết mấy chấm nhỉ?

----------


## bietthugeleximco

bản ở việt nam thì là 5 chấm, còn bản nâng cấp của em này thì lên 8 chấm rồi đó. không biết hình trên chụp bằng bản 5 chấm hay 8 chấm nhỉ?

----------

